# تصميم شبكات المياه لاعمال التكييف من يورك



## م/زيكو تك (24 فبراير 2009)

Designe+ امثله محلوله
cooling tower
chilled water system
pump selection
balance valve 


> تم ارفاق رابط بديل بدلا من الرابط المنتهى ...
> تحياتى...
> Zanitty





ME2011 قال:


> الملف في هذا الرابطhttp://www.4shared.com/office/69kAfAfI/york_water_piping.html
> 
> لا تنسو ثمنه الدعاء لي ولصاحب الموضوع زيكوتك.


 

!!!


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2009)

مش فاهم وجهه نظر سيادتك
عاوز تقول ايه
وضح 
افصح ابن


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 فبراير 2009)

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2009)

اعمل له رفع على اى موقع www.ifile.it و بعدين ابعت لنا اللنك


----------



## MEMOINEGYPT (24 فبراير 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> المشكله ن الفايل اكبر من اني اوضعه مرفقات وجاري التفكير في طريقه التحميل


 شكرا على المجهود وياريت الاسراع فى التحميل ولك الشكر


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 فبراير 2009)

اين الردود يا شباب العرب


----------



## MEMOINEGYPT (24 فبراير 2009)

ردود ايه مش لما ترفع مشاركتك الاول حاجه عجيبه واللهى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 فبراير 2009)

يا زيكو.....عشمتنا ومش شايفين حاجة......وعايز ردود كمان!!!!!!!


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2009)

جارى التحميل يا ابو الزيك و هقول لك رايى لما اعاين البضاعه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 فبراير 2009)

ميمو من مصر memoinegypt الرابط مو جود بس شكلك مش شايف وعموما احطهولك تاني  




http://ifile.it/o6u1wri

http://ifile.it/o6u1wri

http://ifile.it/o6u1wri


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 فبراير 2009)

الرابط مو جود وزيكو اذا قال فعل ولكن يمكن لونه في اول المشاركه مش ظاهر


----------



## MEMOINEGYPT (24 فبراير 2009)

ماشى يا جميل متشكرين ع الاب لود الجامد وهقول رائى بعد الدون لوددد بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2009)

زيكو
بعد المعاينه المبدايه لموقع الجريمه تبين ان الفايل ماشى حاله
قصدى كويس هو عيبه بس ان الكتاب اللى اتصور منه قديم حبتين
براءه يا عم الزيك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخ زيكو


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 فبراير 2009)

وايه الجديد اللي في الموضوع ده لو عندك جديد هات ---تتصميم انظمه الماء للتكييف التطور فيها بسيط جدا ما عدى نظم التحكم بها---ولكن ان يكون الشرح خطوه بخطوه على امثله مع عدم اهمال اتزان النظام هو ده الل مشوفتوش قبل كده
انت مصمم انظمه تكييف يا zanitty ابعتلنا حاجه احسن وانا اشهد بكلامك
وحتى الان هذا افضل وابسط واقوى مرجع لشبكات الياه في التكييف المركزي وفي المنتدى وكله 16 صفحه


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> وايه الجديد اللي في الموضوع ده لو عندك جديد هات ---تتصميم انظمه الماء للتكييف التطور فيها بسيط جدا ما عدى نظم التحكم بها---ولكن ان يكون الشرح خطوه بخطوه على امثله مع عدم اهمال اتزان النظام هو ده الل مشوفتوش قبل كده
> انت مصمم انظمه تكييف يا zanitty ابعتلنا حاجه احسن وانا اشهد بكلامك
> وحتى الان هذا افضل وابسط واقوى مرجع لشبكات الياه في التكييف المركزي وفي المنتدى وكله 16 صفحه


 طب و ليه بتكلمنى على اساس انى قلت حاجه وحشه فى حق الملف
و الله الملف كويس يا ابنى و انا قلت كده فعلا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 فبراير 2009)

:70:لا دا انا بستفزك عشان 000000000000000000000000تطلع اللي عندك :d
مش انت مهندس تصميم؟
ورينا حاجه من حجاتك اللي صممتها وفيها صمامات اتزان وياريت لو تبعت الحاساباات 
والحساب على النوته:85:


----------



## م محمد عثمان (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 فبراير 2009)

الشكر لكم انتم يا شباب وعلى ردودكم الرائعه


----------



## zanitty (25 فبراير 2009)

انت تؤمر يا زيكو 
بس اصبر عليا شويه


----------



## mohamed mech (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك حاجة حلوة و من الاخر يعنى و اخف من كده مفيش :84: :84: :84: :84:


:15::15::15::15::15:
:15::15::15:
:15:


----------



## هشام حربى (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوبارك فيك


----------



## amr fathy (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك ..................


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

الشكر لكم انتم جميعا يا احلى مهمدسين


----------



## عليما (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه
مجهودك رائع


----------



## yaser hhh (9 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر 
مجهود رائع


----------



## بالظ (9 مارس 2009)

ياجماعة انا مش عارف افتح الرابط حد يعرفنى اعمل ايه


----------



## shartooh (9 مارس 2009)

thanks soooooo much 
gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## م/زيكو تك (13 مارس 2009)

ولـــــــــــــــــــــكم وافر الشكر والمحبه اخواني في الله


----------



## sasukiat (6 أبريل 2009)

الرابط لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايعمل رجاء


----------



## الطموني (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا زيكو يا ورد


----------



## AtoZ (9 أبريل 2009)

عجيييييييييب والله هذا ريكو


----------



## eng_mshmsh (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا يازيكو
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 أبريل 2009)

باشا باشا باشا باشا باشا
باشا باشا باشا باشا
باشا باشا باشا
باشا باشا
باشا


الأخ  زيكو 


 تم تنصيبك رسمياً برتبة باشا التبريد و التكييف
:12::12::12::12::12::12:​


----------



## alaa_84 (10 أبريل 2009)

يا سلام عليك يا برنس إيه الحلاوة دى .


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخواني الكرام-- والباشا الكبير خالد


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (6 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## نتانجن (1 يونيو 2009)

ممتاز شغل كويس وعاوزين اكتر واحسن الله يعينكم


----------



## قاسم لطيف (2 يونيو 2009)

المثال عملي وجيد لمساعدة المهندس لاكمال الحسابات التصميمية للانابيب شكرا لك وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## alaa_84 (2 يونيو 2009)

كم أنت ممتاز أيها المهندس


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب و ليه بتكلمنى على اساس انى قلت حاجه وحشه فى حق الملف
> و الله الملف كويس يا ابنى و انا قلت كده فعلا


زانيتي اخوي الحبيب ايه رأيك ترسلنا ملف كامل مع الشرح بالتفصيل خطوة بخطوة مع القيم الثابتة وكل قيمة من وين جت لمشروع انت عاملو


----------



## mostafa_laban (4 يونيو 2009)

تسلم يا زعيم وجارى التحميل وباقى الشكر بعد المعاينه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (4 يونيو 2009)

mostafa_laban قال:


> تسلم يا زعيم وجارى التحميل وباقى الشكر بعد المعاينه


 
ممنوع:71: معاينة مشاركات زيكو لانه لما اي حاجة بتمر من تحت ايده بتكون متعاينة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (5 يونيو 2009)

اخي الحبيب زيكو
في صفحة 12 وتحت عنوان water piping for closed re-circulation system جاء في رقم 3 ما يلي:
Pressure drop across condensers and heat exchanger (this varies widely and must be obtained from equipment manufacturer
وهو ما يجب ان نعرفه عند البدء بالحسابات
عادة ما يتم التصميم ثم يطرح العطاء ليتم اختيار الاجهزة بعد ذلك
المهندس في معظم الحالات لا يعرف اثناء التصميم اي اجهزة ستركب فكيف سيعرف النزول في الضغط من المصنع لجهاز لن يعرفه الا في مراحل لاحقة يفترض ان يكون التصميم للمشروع فيها قد انتهى؟
هذا هو السؤال الاول سيلحقه سؤال آخر ولكني لا احب الزحمة فاجلته الى ان اجد جوابا على السؤال الاول.
السؤال ليس موجها للاخ زيكو فقط ولكن لاي من الاخوة من عنده اجابة عليه
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (7 يونيو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> اخي الحبيب زيكو
> في صفحة 12 وتحت عنوان water piping for closed re-circulation system جاء في رقم 3 ما يلي:
> pressure drop across condensers and heat exchanger (this varies widely and must be obtained from equipment manufacturer
> وهو ما يجب ان نعرفه عند البدء بالحسابات
> ...


 :81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (7 يونيو 2009)

هم ابطال العبور راحوا فين؟


----------



## bsma100 (9 يونيو 2009)

الاخ جهاد محمد خالد
عندما يعمل المصمم في اي مشروع يضع نصب عينه اشهر الماركات للمعدات ويعمل تصميمه على احدها او ياخذ معدل لاكثر من واحد من هذه المعدات وبعد ذلك يلزم المقاول عند التنفيذ او اعداد المخططات التنفيذية بحساب هبوط الضغط الحقيقي بالاعتماد على ماركة المعدة التي تم اخيارها من قبل المهندس الاستشاري والمفترض ان تكون احدى الماركات التي اقترحها المهندس المصمم او ما يكافئها. ولخبرة المهندس المصمم دور في كل ذلك.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 يونيو 2009)

bsma100 قال:


> الاخ جهاد محمد خالد
> عندما يعمل المصمم في اي مشروع يضع نصب عينه اشهر الماركات للمعدات ويعمل تصميمه على احدها او ياخذ معدل لاكثر من واحد من هذه المعدات وبعد ذلك يلزم المقاول عند التنفيذ او اعداد المخططات التنفيذية بحساب هبوط الضغط الحقيقي بالاعتماد على ماركة المعدة التي تم اخيارها من قبل المهندس الاستشاري والمفترض ان تكون احدى الماركات التي اقترحها المهندس المصمم او ما يكافئها. ولخبرة المهندس المصمم دور في كل ذلك.


 
بارك الله بك اختي الفاضلة المهندسه بسمه على هذا التوضيح
افهم من اجابتك ان على المصمم ان يضع في تصميمه مواصفات المعدات التي بنى عليها تصميمه من حيث هبوط الضغط كون المهندس المصمم قد لا يتواجد اثناء التنفيذ او احالة العطاء قبل ذلك.
توضيح جميل ورائع شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يونيو 2009)

أولا مشكور غلي العمل و لكني لم أتمكن من تحميله يمكن لان خبرتي في التعامل مع الكمبيوتر ضعيفة و انا رجل عجوز 60 سنة لكن أنا طرقت موضوع تصميم منظومة نقل المياه المثلجة في كتاب لي أرجو أن يصدر قريبا لكني لم أتعرض لمواطن التوازن و ياريت ألاقي عندك دراسة موثقة أقدر أضيفها علما بأني أو أحد من الزملاء الذين أخذو عني لم يواجه مشكلة عند عمل اتزان معدلات تدفق الماء المثلج و حاولت صراحة أتعامل مع برنامج لكارير عام 2002 لكني لم أفلح لا لعيب في البرنامج لكن لم أجد من يعلمني حتي رجالة كارير في هذا الوقت وجدو صعوبة في تطبيقه رغم ان آخرين فتح الله عليهم بالمعرفة ولكن اضطررت أن أدفع ليس مقابل المعرفة و لكن كان من طلبات الاستشاري أن لا أكتفي بالحسابات اليدوية بل يريدها بالبرنامج المذكور و زميلي هذا فكرني بأيام أن كنا طلبة تجد طلابا يقلبون الورق اذا ماشاهدوك مقبلا عليهم و رغم أن من تتلمذوا على يدي كثيرون الا انني لم أسأل أحدا عن معلومة الا و ادعي عدم وجودها لديه و من هنا بذلت ثمانية عشر عاما أسجل فيها خبرة الممارسة العملية خلال الثلاثين عاما المنصرمة لذلك أنا كل مافتح المنتدي و أجد مشاركات أحمد الله و أقول ماقاله الرسول الاعظم محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم : ما معناه الخير في و في أمتي الى يوم القيامة
و بارك الله فيكم وفي أمثالك 
و بالمناسبة أنا عملت ضمن ما عملت من خمسة شهور مستخدما برنامج الـ hap دراسة أحمال تشمل مقارنة بين وحدات تداول هواء ( و هذه تسميتي لوحدة مناولة الهواء ) تعاج هواء نقي متجدد بنسبة 100% بدون استرجاع الطاقة التي يتم طردها مع الهواء المعالج و تارة مع استخدام عملية تبادل حراري مع الهواء المتجدد القادم بعبله من الوسط المحيط و أتمني أهرضه و لا أدعي الكمال فالكمال لله وحده و جزاكم الله خيرا عن كل من ينتفع بعلمك بالمناسبة أنا مهندس ميكانيكا دفعة 1972م ولدي خبرات في شبكات الحريق و و المياه و الصرف الصحي و الله الموفق ياشباب المستقبل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يونيو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> اخي الحبيب زيكو
> 
> عادة ما يتم التصميم ثم يطرح العطاء ليتم اختيار الاجهزة بعد ذلك
> 
> ...


 
حياك الله اخي الكريم جهاد

المصمم من حقه عمليا ان يلزم المقاول او ان يترك له في حدود 3 خيارات للماركات المطلوبه
((ويجوز للمصمم التعديل في المشروع اثناء تنفيذه لان العقود تكتب بطريقه تجعل المقاول يتحمل اي مخالفات او خسائر او عيوب في التصميم -- كأن يكتب في العقد وعلى المقاول مراجعه التصميم والتأكد ان النظام سيعمل بكفاءه بعد التركيب ((وهو شرط قاتل))
وذلك حتى لايختار المقاول انواع رديئه يقابلها اسعار زهيده او عمر افتراضي واهن للمعدات
وعندما يترك له الخيارات يكون في امكان المصمم تعديل تصميمه في 10 دقائق اذا كان التصميم باستخدام البرامج ((فتخيل الجدول اللذي تسأل عنه في صفحه اكسل-- وتخيل مدى سهوله التعديل))


----------



## a h m d (10 يونيو 2009)

اعطيني مثال على تصميم التبريد والحمد لله انت على منتدى المهنسين


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 يونيو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> حياك الله اخي الكريم جهاد
> 
> المصمم من حقه عمليا ان يلزم المقاول او ان يترك له في حدود 3 خيارات للماركات المطلوبه
> ((ويجوز للمصمم التعديل في المشروع اثناء تنفيذه لان العقود تكتب بطريقه تجعل المقاول يتحمل اي مخالفات او خسائر او عيوب في التصميم -- كأن يكتب في العقد وعلى المقاول مراجعه التصميم والتأكد ان النظام سيعمل بكفاءه بعد التركيب ((وهو شرط قاتل))
> ...


 
يا سلام عليك يا زيكو 
دائما حافظ خط الرجعة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الحميقاني (2 يوليو 2009)

اشكر اعضاء المنتدى على التفاعل الدائم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني الاحباء


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي زيكو و نفعنا بعلمك دوماً و أثابك عليه يوم الدين

تقبل مروري*​


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على الجهد الطيب


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى على هذا الملف الجميل وجارى القراءة


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (5 أغسطس 2009)

تم ذكر في منتدانا العزيز طريقة أخرى لتصميم الأنابيب من خلال المهندس أمين وذلك بالأعتماد على كتاب الـ ihve
وهي الطريقة الأكثر استخدام وأنا أعمل في الوقت الحالي على تصميم برنامج يقوم بتصميم الأنابيب وحساب ضاغط المضخة وكذالك يقوم بحساب حجم الماء في الدارة بالأعتماد على هذه الطريقة أي طريقة الـ ihve وذلك بأستخدام لغة الفيجول بيسك وسوف يتم توضيح كافة الجداول المعتمدة في تصميم البرنامج وسوف أقوم بتزويد الملتقى بنسخة ليكون البرنامج في متناول الجميع وعرضة للمناقشة من قبلكم


----------



## toktok66 (5 أغسطس 2009)

eng.ahmad82 قال:


> تم ذكر في منتدانا العزيز طريقة أخرى لتصميم الأنابيب من خلال المهندس أمين وذلك بالأعتماد على كتاب الـ ihve
> وهي الطريقة الأكثر استخدام وأنا أعمل في الوقت الحالي على تصميم برنامج يقوم بتصميم الأنابيب وحساب ضاغط المضخة وكذالك يقوم بحساب حجم الماء في الدارة بالأعتماد على هذه الطريقة أي طريقة الـ ihve وذلك بأستخدام لغة الفيجول بيسك وسوف يتم توضيح كافة الجداول المعتمدة في تصميم البرنامج وسوف أقوم بتزويد الملتقى بنسخة ليكون البرنامج في متناول الجميع وعرضة للمناقشة من قبلكم


والله يا اخي هذا الموضوع من شركه يورك - وكارير تعمل بنفس الطريقه وهي طريقه اشري في الالفين فما فوق
ولكن طريقه ihvac المدرجه في المنتدى هي لكتاب من اوائل الثمانينات والمصنعين لايتبعوها فكيف تعمل بها التصميم وقد اكل وشرب عليها الدهر -صحيح انها ابسط ولكنها ليست ادق من الطريقه المذكوره هنا
مشكوووووووووووووووور اخ زيكو للموضوع


----------



## نادر مخزوم (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررررررر وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 أغسطس 2009)

ياسيدي رجاء تشوف رابط الفور شير أفضل و أيسر و أسرع مع خالص تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## dohengineer (6 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع ولكن الرابط لايعمل.


----------



## SOMAR100 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مششششششششككككككوور يا كبير


----------



## ahmed allam khodai (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## ahmed allam khodai (8 ديسمبر 2009)

منااااااااااوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ahmed allam khodai (8 ديسمبر 2009)

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed allam khodai (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## ahmed allam khodai (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ahmed allam khodai (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## ahmed allam khodai (8 ديسمبر 2009)

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ahmed allam khodai (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص


----------



## ahmed allam khodai (8 ديسمبر 2009)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد شرف شرف (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكرك*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## berd (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضياء الدين ضياء (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يابشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

رجاء استخدم الفور شيرد
الرابط المذكور لايمكنني التحميل منه 
و مشكور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يناير 2010)

مع الشكر الجزيل ننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## aati badri (7 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررن


----------



## pora (7 مارس 2010)

كتاب جميل انا عارفه


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (8 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## خادم محمد (25 مارس 2010)

excellent


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (25 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية على مجهودك


----------



## تامربهجت (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على المجهود ولاكن الرابط لا يعمل 
رجاء من الاخوة لديهم الكتاب اعادة رفعه


----------



## aassam (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سلامات عزيزي حاولنا اكثر من مرة بس مافي نتيجة 
الملف غير موجود شكرا الك على جهودك


----------



## zaki5555 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 ديسمبر 2010)

حقيقى الرابط مش شغال


----------



## mohaned alaa (6 يناير 2011)

:18:نرجو اعااااااااااااادة الرفع:18:

:18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18::18:


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (22 يناير 2011)

موضوع هام جدا ولكن للاسف الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## كامل طارق (22 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل لطفا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 يناير 2011)

الرابط مش موجود جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (22 يناير 2011)

فين الملف .............................. الملف فين


----------



## abdelrhman86 (23 يناير 2011)

there is no files yabshmohandes


----------



## حسام الدينن (8 مارس 2011)

الملف أتشال , ي ريت حضرتك ترفعة تانى , وجزالك اللة خير


----------



## ahmedbayomy (10 فبراير 2012)

فين الملف


----------



## عاطف 58 (10 فبراير 2012)

من فضلك الملف غير موجود وأرجو إعادة رفعه .


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (1 مارس 2012)

Hello where is the link i am trying to download but without any result can anyone help us
Thanks


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (30 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 مارس 2012)

م.زيكو تك هل بالامكان رفعه الملف لانتهاء صلاحية التحميل
مع تقديرنا لجهودك المستمرة والمثمرة


----------



## amr fathy (31 مارس 2012)

الرابط لااااايعمل رجاء


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (1 أبريل 2012)

*ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات من جديد للفائدة .. تحياتي للاخوة الكرام جميعاً*


----------



## amirhelmy (1 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخري حيث تم انتهاء صلاحية الملف


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخي زيكو على المجهود
ولكن لم استطع التحميل بسبب نفاذ المهلة المحددة
ان امكن اعادة رفعه مع تقديرنا لعملك


----------



## eng amona (10 يوليو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير لكن الروابط ما اشتغلت معي


----------



## ELSAID THABET (11 يوليو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل ياريت تتكرم وترفعه على الميديا فاير يا الفور شير


----------



## agordat1977 (21 يوليو 2012)

*كل عام و انت بخير يا زيكو باشا ممكن ترفع الملف تاني و لك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## nofal (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (24 فبراير 2013)

*الرابط لايعمل نرجو اعادة الرفع*


----------



## Ihab-b (24 فبراير 2013)

كلنا نطلب من البشمهندس يعيد رفع الملف وأرجو أن يتم رفعه على 4shared أو MediaFire


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (24 مايو 2013)

نرجو إعــــــــــــــادة رفع المـــــلف لأنه مش موجـــــــــــــــــــــــود


----------



## ME2011 (20 ديسمبر 2013)

الملف في هذا الرابط  http://www.4shared.com/office/69kAfAfI/york_water_piping.html

لا تنسو ثمنه الدعاء لي ولصاحب الموضوع زيكوتك.


----------

